# Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?



## Rheinglück67 (3. April 2015)

Wie oben beschrieben stellt sich mir die Frage. Laut Vorbereitungslehrgang NRW Fischreischein darf nur "Ich" angeln. Ok. Aber darf ich Freunde, Gäste, Familienmitglieder mitnehmen? Haben diese mit mir z.B. Uferbetretungsrechte ohne selbst zu angeln, rechtskräftig ohne mit allem pipapo Angler zu sein? Vielleicht gab es das Thema schon mal, dann sorry. So wie es für mich darstellt darf ich nicht mal meine Frau mitnehmen auch wenn Sie dabei nur ein Buch liest.

Bitte um qualifizierte Aussagen.

MfG


----------



## Zerdan (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Mitnehmen darfst du sie... sie dürfen halt eben die Angel nicht halten... den Kescher glaube ich aber schon... 
also so lange sie die Angel nicht anfassen...ja 
viel Spaß dir und deiner Familie! und Petri Heil  erzähl doch später mal, was du denn gefangen hast


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo Rheinglück67,

Da das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, kann das in den verschiedenen Bundesländern anders ausschauen; bei uns in Bayern hat nur der Fischer das sogenannte Uferbenutzungsrecht. Das heisst, grundsätzlich darfst nur Du am Wasser sein. Ausnahmen; es geht ein öffentlicher Weg am Wasser entlang, klar da kann jeder entlanglaufen bzw. sich aufhalten; ein Kind unter zehn Jahren kann mit einer Angel des Fischers mitfischen ohne selbst einen Angelschein zu haben (bekommt man in Bayern erst ab zehn) und hat auch das Uferbenutzungsrecht.
Dann gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit; dem Verein gehört  neben dem Gewässer auch noch das Ufergrundstück, hier kann der Verein erlauben, dass Angehörige mit ans Wasser dürfen. Ist bei uns bei einem Baggersee so. Früher war man da grosszügig mit dem Begriff Angehöriger/Bekannter, aber wie es so ist, ist das übertrieben worden und es hat einer gefischt und zehn oder mehr machten die grosse Party. Jetzt ist "Angehöriger" auf Eltern und Kinder beschränkt worden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Das LFischG NRW spricht beim Zugang zu Gewässern von Fischereiausübungsberechtigten und ihren Helfern. 

Nur mal so aus Interesse:
Wo in NRW ist denn der Zugang zum Ufer dem normalen Menschen untersagt, aber dem Angler erlaubt? 
Wohlgemerkt,  der Zugang zu Gewässern ist sehr leicht durch anderweitige öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften einschränkbar.


Hier der Auszug aus dem LFischG:

"§ 20
Zugang zu Gewässern

(1) Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, an das Wasser angrenzende Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte auszugleichen."

(Und wenn ich so an meinen Lehrgang zur Prüfung zurückdenke, fällt mir (heute) auf, dass mir nicht wenig gefährliches Halb- und Falschwissen vermittelt worden ist....)


----------



## labralehn (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Wenn ich "Gäste" mitnehme, dann lasse ich die auch mal die Angel auswerfen, und beim Keschern helfen. Der ein oder andere "Helfer" darf auch mal die 2. Rute einkurbeln, auch wenn ein Fisch dran ist.

Nur das was ich selber machen muss, ist den Fisch zu versorgen.

Also Abhaken und releasen oder Abschlagen liegt in meiner Hand.

Die Fischereiprüfung beschränkt sich auf die Sachkunde, das heisst das "fachgerechte" Töten eines Fisches.

Deswegen sehe ich das nicht als Verstoß gegen die Gesetzte wenn man den "Helfern" auch mal erlaubt eine Rute auszuwerfen oder einen Fisch zu drillen.

Erst wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist, dann bin ich wieder dran.


----------



## Spiderpike (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Also in Bayern ist es verboten mit der Handangel ohne Angelschein zu fischen...das gilt überall, auch auf Privatgrund.
Keschern ist erlaubt, das töten auch
Weis natürlich nicht wie es in Essen ist....


----------



## spezi.aale (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Gäste" mitnehme, dann lasse ich die auch mal die Angel auswerfen, und beim Keschern helfen. Der ein oder andere "Helfer" darf auch mal die 2. Rute einkurbeln, auch wenn ein Fisch dran ist.
> 
> Nur das was ich selber machen muss, ist den Fisch zu versorgen.
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtig. :m
Das kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Wenn du Gäste (egal welcher Status) mitnehmen willst, so solltest du beim Pächter nachfragen, oder in einschlägige Erlaubnispapiere schauen.
 Kann auch eine Frage der Versicherungsrelevanz sein. Ich kenne Vereine, wo keine Vereinsfremden ans Gewässer dürfen. :m


----------



## Jose (3. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> ...Bitte um qualifizierte Aussagen.



bitte sehr (auch wenn ich deine ansage ziemlich... finde)

daher: wie es in der großen weiten welt aussieht - keine ahnung, aber z.b. an der wahnbachtalsperre darfst du weder freund noch frau noch kind noch hund mitnehmen. ist jedenfalls mein augenblicklicher kenntnisstand.

qualifiziert genug?


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo,

Das Uferbetretungsrecht hat der Angler und seine Helfer in gleichem Maße. 

Wer aber mit seinem ganzen Kegelklub über die Wiese zum Wasser läuft, könnte Pech haben. 2-3 Helfer  sind aber kein Problem. 

Der Helfer darf keschern und Kaffe kochen.

Hat der "Helfer" bei einer Kontrolle eine Rute in der Hand, ist das für den Angler eine Fischwilderei nach §294 StGB und für den Helfer eine Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB.

Auch wenn einige hier das Gegenteil unterschreiben würden, so siehts rechtlich aus.


Sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Das ist alles fast richtig.

Das Uferbetretungsrecht erlaubt dem Angler das betreten von Grundstücken, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen für den öffentlichen Verkehr (hat nix mit Fahrzeugen zu tun) verboten sind. 
Das können Privatgrundstücke sein, Naturschutzgebiete, Hafenanlagen oder sonstige, für den öffentlichen Verkehr nicht zugelassene Gebiete. 
Hier ist es Ländersache, ob und von wem der Angler begleitet werden darf.
An öffentlich zugänglichen Uferbereiche, die von jedem Erholungssuchenden betreten werden dürfen, kannst Du den gesamten Familienclan mitnehmen.


----------



## joedreck (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Wie kann man von “so siehst rechtlich aus“ sprechen, wenn man Soooo falsch liegt? 294 spricht nur vom strafantrag. Dh der inhaber des fischereirechts, Zb der Verein, muss strafantrag stellen damit die Straftat verfolgt wird. 
Richtig ist, dass der helfer, solang er nicht inhaber eines erlaubnisscheines ist, wegen fischwilderei belangt werden kann.
Der eigentliche Angler könnte evtl wegen Beihilfe oder anstiftung belangt werden. Aber das kommt dann doch sehr auf denn Einzelfall an. 
Ich würde vll mal vorher nachfragen. In der Regel sollte nun keiner was dagegen haben wenn amn mal mit der Frau oder dem Kind zum angeln geht. 
Bei uns hat auch der Vorsitzende auch nichts dagegen wenn mal die Freundin auswirft. Ich hab damals extra gefragt. 
Ich setze immer auf den freundlichen Dialog. Hilft in 99% der Fälle doch sehr gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Schon alleine aus dem Unterschied zwischen Fischwilderei (Fließgewässer, offene Gewässer, große Seen, an denen die Fische "herrenlos" sind) und z. B. (versuchter) Fischdiebstahl (geschlossene Gewässer und Gewässer die klein genug sind, um problemlos der Fische habhaft zu werden (Netz, Elektro etc.)) ergibt sich hier kein allgemeingültiger Grundsatz..

Das alles hat zuerst mal rein gar nichts damit zu tun, welche Leute was am Ufer machen, sondern ist zuerst mal gewässerabhängig.

Dazu kommt dann in jedem Bundesland das unterschiedliche Recht bezüglich Uferbetretung..

Und dazu dann in jedem Bundesland die unterschiedliche Regelung bezüglich der "Helferregelung" (wer darf was, wenn er mit einem Angler unterwegs, an/mit dessem Gerät (immer sofern die erlaubte Rutenzahl nicht überschritten wird, also mit Gerät des "eigentlichen".Anglers)..

Und zusätzlich verkompliziert wird es am Ende durch (logo, bundeslandabhängig) unterschiedliche Regelungen bei Kindern/Jugendlichen (ab welchem Alter Schein, Jugendschein, Tourischein etc. notwendig bzw. erlaubt)....

Dazu kommen dann oft noch Bewirtschafterspezifische Regelungen, welche die gesetzlichen oft noch ausweiten und strenger handhaben.

Zum "Uferbetretungsrecht" hat Ralle ja schon was geschrieben und richtig darauf hingewiesen, dass das zuerst mal Ländersache ist:


> Das Uferbetretungsrecht erlaubt dem Angler das betreten von Grundstücken, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen für den öffentlichen Verkehr (hat nix mit Fahrzeugen zu tun) verboten sind.
> Das können Privatgrundstücke sein, Naturschutzgebiete, Hafenanlagen oder sonstige, für den öffentlichen Verkehr nicht zugelassene Gebiete.


Auch dieses "Recht" kann aber locker durch Eigentümer, weitere Gesetze etc.  eingeschränkt werden und ist NICHT und NIRGENDS einfach so allgemeingültig!!

Oder anders gesagt:
In Bürokrateutonien schadet ein Jurastudium nicht, wenn man einfach nur mal angeln gehen will....


----------



## joedreck (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Oder einfach mal nachfragen. Schon sollten Unklarheiten beseitigt sein. Man kann es sich aber such schwer machen wenn man denn will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal nachfragen.


Vollkommen richtig..

Je nach Gewässer (gerade bei größeren, Hegegemeinschaften, Genossenschaften etc.) stellt sich aber schon Frage:
Bei wem?
Denn da kann die Auskunft je nach "Antworter" auch durchaus gegensätzlich ausfallen  ....



joedreck schrieb:


> Schon sollten Unklarheiten beseitigt sein.


Nicht unbedingt, aber in den meisten Fällen...

Beispiel.
Bei uns gibts ne Neckarstrecke mit einem befahrbaren Weg (Anlieger frei) direkt am Ufer.

Parken am Streifen zwischen Weg und Ufer wird polizeilich geduldet bzw. erlaubt, wenn der Wagen in Fahrtrichtung steht.

Parken auf der dem Gewässer abgewandten Seite des Weges (auch nur Unkraut/Randstreifen) wird sanktioniert....

Und je nachdem, wen Du fragst (Wapo, normale Polizei, Kartenausgabestelle, Hegegemeinschaft, der Hege angehörender Verein etc.) kriegste absolut unterschiedliche bis gegensätzliche Auskünfte, ob Du da fahren und parken darfst und wenn ja wie genau..

Da biste nach dem Fragen nicht schlauer als vorher...........


----------



## Ulli3D (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Jose schrieb:


> bitte sehr (auch wenn ich deine ansage ziemlich... finde)
> 
> daher: wie es in der großen weiten welt aussieht - keine ahnung, aber z.b. an der wahnbachtalsperre darfst du weder freund noch frau noch kind noch hund mitnehmen. ist jedenfalls mein augenblicklicher kenntnisstand.
> 
> qualifiziert genug?



Deine Antwort ist leider qualifiziert genug, da darf nur der Angler hin. Selbst normale Wanderer sind bei Verstoß mit bis zu 50.000 € bedroht.


----------



## GeorgeB (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Die Ausgangsfrage, darf ich Freunde oder Familienmitglieder mit zum Angeln nehmen, würde ich grundsätzlich und eindeutig mit "ja" beantworten. Sofern nicht in der Erlaubniskarte des jeweiligen Gewässers, der Satzung eines Vereins, oder irgendeiner privatrechtlichen Nutzungsvereinbarung ausdrücklich Gegenteiliges steht. 

Das im Gesetz aufgeführte Uferbetretungsrecht des Anglers bedeutet nämlich nicht grundsätzlich(!), dass allen anderen Menschen der Zutritt zum Ufer untersagt ist. 

Die Frage wann ein Helfer Helfer ist, und ab wann er zum Angler wird, kann sich jeder geradeaus denkende Mensch in der Praxis (und im Normalfall) ebenfalls selber beantworten. Immer dann, wenn er nur unterstützend zur Hand geht, und eben nicht, wenn er neben dem Angler, bzw. unter unter dessen Aufsicht, selbständig angelt, und der Scheininhaber nur als Helfer fungiert. 

In der Praxis wird das nach meiner Erfahrung eher großzügig ausgelegt. Wobei es dabei natürlich auch auf den Eindruck ankommt, den der Kontrolleur am Ort des Geschehens hat. Je "professioneller" und selbständiger der vermeintliche Helfer handelt und wirkt, desto größer die Gefahr, dass der Kontrolleur in ihm einen eigenständigen Angler sieht. 

Es lässt sich niemand gern für dumm verkaufen. Wir selber nicht, und Kontrolleure eben auch nicht.


----------



## Stacheljäger (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Nehm deine Familie mit ans Wasser. Schxxss auf die Paragraphen Reiter und geniess das Angeln im beisein deiner Freunde.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

>>
 Zitat von *labralehn* 

 
_Wenn ich "Gäste" mitnehme, dann lasse ich die auch mal die Angel auswerfen, und beim Keschern helfen. Der ein oder andere "Helfer" darf auch mal die 2. Rute einkurbeln, auch wenn ein Fisch dran ist.

Nur das was ich selber machen muss, ist den Fisch zu versorgen.

Also Abhaken und releasen oder Abschlagen liegt in meiner Hand.

Die Fischereiprüfung beschränkt sich auf die Sachkunde, das heisst das "fachgerechte" Töten eines Fisches.

Deswegen sehe ich das nicht als Verstoß gegen die Gesetzte wenn man den "Helfern" auch mal erlaubt eine Rute auszuwerfen oder einen Fisch zu drillen.

Erst wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist, dann bin ich wieder dran.<<_



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig. :m
> Das kann ich so unterschreiben.



 Normal oder..
 So fängt die Mehrzahl wohl an.

 Nur rechtlich liegt Ihr beiden völlig neben der Spur.
 Der Lehrgang scheint sich wirklich nur auf "_die Sachkunde, das heisst das "fachgerechte" Töten eines Fisches bezogen zu haben." _


 Nimmt Jemand am Gewässer eine Angel in die Hand, angelt er auch und benötigt eine eigene Erlaubnis.
 Der Angelt dann schon wenn die fangfertige Rute noch nicht mal ausgeworfen wurde.
 Teilweise ist das aber in Sonderfällen wieder erlaubt, z.b zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung.

 Teilweise kann man Angler auch ganz ohne Wissen eine Erlaubnis zum angeln geben, wenn man sicherstellt das Jemand da ist der als Helfer das fachgerechte Töten sicherstellt.
 Der kann das dann ohne eigene Angelberechtigung.
 So etwas wäre z.B an Angelteichen möglich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ich glaube kaum, dass es da Ärger gibt, wenn die Begleiter lediglich anwesend sind und die Finger dabei KOMPLETT vom Angelkram lassen (resp. nur zuschauen und sonst gar nix machen).

Solange nicht einer ne Karte kauft und dann schein- und kartenlosen Zivilisten einfach auf dieselbe mitangeln, dürfte da kaum was passieren.

Zumindest an öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern.

Das Herausfinden des ganzen eventuellen Helferregelungskrams ist mir persönlich jedoch viel zu stressig. Null Bock auf Galama. 

Ich kann sowieso keine Helfer brauchen, die nix vom Angeln verstehen - denn dann helfen die nicht, sondern sind nur lästig im Weg. Darum:

Wenn Leute ohne Schein + Karte mal mitwollen, sind die lediglich dabei und fassen keine ausgelegten Ruten an. Auch gekeschert wird mir da mal gar nix - das machen bei mir nur Leute, die das definitiv auch können (also weder Gackertanten noch hyperaktive Blagen usw.).

Insofern: Reines Zugucken ja, aktives Mitmachen nein.

Wird vorab alters- und geschlechtsunabhängig exakt so kommuniziert --> Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen.

Wer das nicht raffen will, geht gleich wieder bzw. bleibt von vorn herein zu Hause.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Wenn man die Fragestellung richtig liest, geht es dem Themenstarter  lediglich um die Auskunft, ob er Begleiter mit ans Wasser nehmen darf.  Er fragt nicht nach der Helferregelung. 





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist alles fast richtig.
> 
> Das Uferbetretungsrecht erlaubt dem Angler das betreten von Grundstücken, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen für den öffentlichen Verkehr (hat nix mit Fahrzeugen zu tun) verboten sind.
> Das können Privatgrundstücke sein, Naturschutzgebiete, Hafenanlagen oder sonstige, für den öffentlichen Verkehr nicht zugelassene Gebiete.
> ...


----------



## joedreck (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

und deswegen sage ich: Nachfragen...
 bei uns gibts den Vorteil dass der kartenausgeber bzw shopinhaber gleichzeitig der stellvertretende vorsitzende ist..
 hilft gegen unklarheiten


----------



## Rheinglück67 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Danke der vielen Aussagen und Meinungen. Uih Uih Uih, da ist was ins rollen gekommen. Interessanter Thread. Nehmen wir z.B. den Rhein NRW. Zum Teil gibt's dort Naturschutzgebiete wo angeln erlaubt ist wenn ich den Berechtigungsschein haben. Für jeden anderen gilt es ( mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Anderen bla, bla an Verboten) Beschilderungen das der Zutritt nur der Wege erlaubt ist. Also rein theoretisch dürfte dort kein Mensch das Ufer betreten. Auch nicht mit Hund oder Pferd. Wo sich natürlich keiner dran hält! Dort darf ich aber z.B. meine Frau mit Campingklappstuhl und Buch mit ans Wasser nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## zokker (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Oh Gott was bin ich froh das ich in MV lebe. Bei mir kann mitkommen wer will. Das Wort "Uferbetretungsrecht" hab ich hier noch nie gehört.


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Gibt es in NRW ja auch nicht .

Was für ein Glück, dass ich hier lebe. [emoji14]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Heisst nur anders in NRW, § 20 Fischereigesetz, Zugang zum Gewässer ....

Danach darf nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Scheininhaber)  Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte auszugleichen.

Allgemein zugängliche Uferflächen sind da eh nicht betroffen, da darf dann wieder jeder (also auch Familienmitglieder)...


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ist doch super simpel.
Und im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern ist das Fischereirecht in NRW äußerst liberal...Keine Köderverbote in Schonzeiten, keine Entnahmepflichten, nachts darf man angeln, usw. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Das regeln die wie in Duisburg mit dem Abknüppelgebot ja auch in Pachtverträgen (Nachtangelverbot soll da auch noch kommen im nächsten regulären Pachtvertrag), da brauchen die Deppen nicht mal Gesetze dazu, die legen sich selber die Ketten an..


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das regeln die wie in Duisburg mit dem Abknüppelgebot ja auch in Pachtverträgen (Nachtangelverbot soll da auch noch kommen im nächsten regulären Pachtvertrag), da brauchen die Deppen nicht mal Gesetze dazu, die legen sich selber die Ketten an..



Ist natürlich doof. Über die Fischereierlaubnisverträge kann man ja quasi Einschränkungen erlassen, wie man gerade Lust zu hat.
Zum Glück macht das nicht jeder.
Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft z.B. hält sich da sehr zurück...obwohl es (auch) die Angler sind, die immer wieder nach mehr Einschränkungen schreien.#d


----------



## labralehn (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Der Knackpunkt ist hier in DE wohl, das mit den Helfern.
Was diese dürfen und nicht dürfen ist nicht eindeutig festgelegt.
Welch ein Wunder und das in DE, wo doch alles genauestens durch Vorschriften, Gebote, Gesetze usw. doch geregelt sein sollte.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle, was ist eigentlich nach DE Gesetz "angeln"?

Beginnt das schon damit daß, 

wenn ich meine Angelmontage zusammenstelle
die Angelmontage mit Haken auswerfe
Drille
oder Keschere

Loten, also mit Blei und ohne Haken, ist ja kein Angeln.
Ein Gewässer mit einem Echolot abzusuchen vom Ufer mit der Handangel auch nicht.

Obwohl beim Pöddern auch kein Haken zum Einsatz kommt, aber Fische damit gefangen werden.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, daß "mein" Helfer schonmal die Rute anlangen darf, aber was er nicht darf, ist sich den Fisch aneignen. 

Aneignen eines Fisches ist für mich Angeln, alles andere ist nur der Versuch des Angelns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Es geht ja nicht mal um Helfer - §20 NRW untersagt das betreten ausdrücklich all  denen, die nicht Fischereiausübungsberechtigte sind.. Also Deiner Frau, Deinen Kindern, Deinen Verwandten (sofern sie nicht auch ne Erlaubniskarte haben), ausser da, wo eh jeder hindarf..


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Also ich lese da kein Verbot raus. #h (Gibt auch in §55 keine Bußgeldvorschrift bei einem Verstoß gegen §20..wogegen soll man auch verstoßen, wenn nichts verboten wird(?)...)

Wohl eher steht das Verbot, von dem der TE ausgeht, in irgendeinem Landschaftsplan...

und § 20 LFischG NRW erlaubt dann...

Ist doch eine prima Sache. Frau bekommt den Kescher und darf mit durchs Naturschutzgebiet laufen.
Wenn man da in diesem NSG der Meinung ist, dass Menschen nichts abseits der Wege zu suchen haben, dann ist doch nicht das böse Fischereirecht schuld...besonders dann nicht, wenn es dem Angler und seinem Helfer doch den Zugang ermöglicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

dann nochmal:
Danach darf *nur* der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (=Scheininhaber, und eben NICHT seine Frau, Kinder etc. (es sei denn, die hätten selber Scheine) ) Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte auszugleichen.


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ähm nein?

Hast du "und ihre Helfer" überlesen?


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



ronram schrieb:


> Hier der Auszug aus dem LFischG:
> 
> "§ 20
> Zugang zu Gewässern
> ...




Da steht es nochmal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

ja, mein Fehler.
*SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Wohl alte Fassung gegoogelt gehabt...

Danke fürs hartnäckig bleiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

:vik::vik::vik: passiert 

Was labralehn geschrieben hat, von wegen Kumpel mal die eigene Angel in die Hand drücken...dürfte wohl nicht 100%ig astrein sein...aber ich würde ganz stark bezweifeln, dass das irgendjemanden interessiert. Wahrscheinlich müsste sich ein Staatsanwalt ersteinmal durch diverse Gerichtsurteile aus Kaiserszeiten wühlen um da fein differenzieren zu können :-D. Oder so...

Nur weil etwas verboten ist, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass man Sanktionen zu befürchten hat. 

Mal ehrlich...seinem Kumpel die Angel in die Hand drücken, während man selbst daneben steht und unmittelbaren Einfluss ausüben könnte...ist ja wohl mit das am wenigsten Verwerfliche, was man (illegalerweise) machen kann.
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass jemand, der da eine Anzeige erstatten wollen würde, Probleme hätte diese aufzugeben. 

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Es kann durchaus interessant sein sich bei seinem Landkreis den entsprechenden Landschaftsplan herunterzuladen (PDF) und dann in die Suche "angeln" oder ähnliche Begriffe einzutippen .
(Im Landschaftsplan der Stadt Köln gibt es z.B. tatsächlich den folgenden, interessanten Satz: "Eine Angelnutzung des Gewässers im Sinne des „Kochtopf“-Angelns (für die sofortige Verwertung) gefährdet die Erhaltung des natürlich gewachsenen Fischbestandes nicht, da diese „Verluste“ durch Selbstregulation der Bestandsgröße ausgeglichen werden.")


----------



## labralehn (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Wir hatten das mal am Neckar gehabt, ein Angler der dort eigentlich immer am Fischen ist, hatte seine Jahreskarte vergessen. Wir hatten uns dann mit 2 Karteninhabern und ihm an den Neckar gesetzt um dort zu angeln. 

Insgesamt 4 Ruten.

An diesem Tage hatte die Polizei dort eine Kontrolle durchgeführt.

Kein Problem für die Kollegen in blau, 2 Angler mit Jahreskarten und ein "Helfer", in dem Augenblick der Kontrolle hatte der "Helfer" einen fetten Karpfen im Drill - an den anderen Ruten war auch Aktion. 

Einer der beiden Beamten, hatte sich dann einen der Kescher geschnappt und hat den Karpfen sicher gelandet.

Hier gabs auch von dem anderen Beamten Anerkennung für den tollen Fisch. Der Helfer war damit richtig integriert.

Die beiden Beamten, gaben noch den Tipp, nehmt nur soviele Fische mit, wie in euren Karten erlaubt sind. Uns ist es eigentlich egal, wer hier die Fische fangt, wenn es nicht mehr ist, als auf euren Karten erlaubt ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo,

sechzehn Bundesländer, sechzehn Fischereigesetze. Dass das kompliziert ist, ist schon klar. Obwohl es bei uns in Bayern relativ streng zugeht, so schafft dies doch die erforderliche Klarheit.
Eine Angel am Gewässer anfassen darf nur der lizenzierte Fischer. Einzige Ausnahme sind Kinder bis zehn Jahre die mit einer Angel des erwachsenen Fischers unter dessen Aufsicht Fischen dürfen. Ab dem zehnten Lebensjahr ist dann der Jugendfischereischein nebst Erlaubnisschein erforderlich.
Selbst in meinem Goldfischteich im meinem umfriedeten Grundstück darf ich nur fischen, wenn ich den staatlichen Fischereisschein habe.
Ich weiss, das hört sich seltsam an, ist aber so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## labralehn (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sechzehn Bundesländer, sechzehn Fischereigesetze. Dass das kompliziert ist, ist schon klar. Obwohl es bei uns in Bayern relativ streng zugeht, so schafft dies doch die erforderliche Klarheit.
> Eine Angel am Gewässer anfassen darf nur der lizenzierte Fischer. Einzige Ausnahme sind Kinder bis zehn Jahre die mit einer Angel des erwachsenen Fischers unter dessen Aufsicht Fischen dürfen. Ab dem zehnten Lebensjahr ist dann der Jugendfischereischein nebst Erlaubnisschein erforderlich.
> ...



Und wer kontrolliert das?
Jeder der uneingeladen auf mein Grundstück kommt, muss gleich wieder gehen.
Eine Anzeige gibt es dann obendrauf.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Und wer kontrolliert das?
> 
> 
> Der Fischereiaufseher!
> ...



Ja, und zwar für dich, wenn du keinen Fischereischein hast.

Nicht iwelche Mutmaßungen verbreiten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, am Ende glaubt das noch jemand und ist dann der Dumme...

Cheers


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ja, und zwar für dich, wenn du keinen Fischereischein hast.
> 
> Nicht iwelche Mutmaßungen verbreiten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, am Ende glaubt das noch jemand und ist dann der Dumme...
> 
> Cheers



Und schon ist man wieder bei dem gefährlichen Halb- und Falschwissen. #t#t

Der Thread hier hat eine interessante Eigendynamik entwickelt.


----------



## Jose (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

1.



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> ...Aber darf ich Freunde, Gäste, Familienmitglieder mitnehmen?...



2.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen..


3.


Jose schrieb:


> ...z.b. an der wahnbachtalsperre darfst du weder freund noch frau noch kind noch hund mitnehmen...


*
erlaubnisschein lesen, auch das kleingedruckte!*

...und noch 'nen schönen gruß an die, die sowieso recht haben und sich das auch nehmen - egal, wie lokale vorschriften sind #q


----------



## labralehn (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hier hat man irgendwelchen Leuten, einer Gehirnwäsche vom Feinsten unterzogen.

Glaubt doch nicht alles was so erzählt wird.

Überlegt erstmal.

Wenn man einen Teich auf seinem Grundstück hat, und dieses sogar befriedet ist, wer darf dann dort reinspazieren?
Gewiss nicht jeder.

Hatten wir auch schonmal gehabt, der welcher nicht eingeladen war wurde von uns davongejagt und von der Polizei in Empfang genommen.

Nach einem Fischereischein hat da niemand gefragt, es war einfach unerlaubtes Betreten eines eingefriedendes Grundstückes. Somit widerrechtliches Betreten von Privatbesitz.


----------



## ronram (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

In NRW z.B. darf der Fischereiaufseher Grundstücke betreten.  
Ob das dem Grundstückseigentümer gefällt oder nicht ist egal...
Das hat mir auch niemand erzählt.  Ich habe es selbst gelesen. 

Grundrechte sind da um eingeschränkt zu werden. [emoji14] [emoji14]


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo Labralehn,

das mit dem Gartenteich ist natürlich rein hypothetisch zu sehen, wäre aber bei strenger Auslegung des Fischereigesetzes tatsächlich so. Der Fischereiaufseher wäre zur Kontrolle berechtigt. In Bayern kann der Fischereiaufseher auch in Deinen Kofferraum nach gefangenen Fischen sehen. Übrigens musst Du z.B. einen Imker (uneingeladen) der seinen Schwarm verfolgt auch auf Dein Grundstück lassen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DerJörg (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

HI 

JA klaro kann wer mit.

Am Kanlo Ist der Vater,die Kinder am Angeln und Mama Grillt.
Alles Sauber hinter lassen und schon geht alles.
Das was zieht ist ist den Angel-Platz sauber zu hinter lassen

Also ich sage Ja


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hier hat man irgendwelchen Leuten, einer Gehirnwäsche vom Feinsten unterzogen.
> 
> Glaubt doch nicht alles was so erzählt wird.
> 
> ...



Das ist alles krudes, hypothetisches Zeug   "der welcher nicht eingeladen war wurde von uns davongejagt"-was soll uns das sagen??

Fakt ist, daß die Fischereiaufischt zu Kontrollzwecken jederzeit dein Grundstück betreten darf, ob dir das passt oder nicht, interessiert dabei einen isolierten Furz!

Cheers


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo, 

Die Diskussion erinnert mich an die alten Germanen. Da wurden Informationen auch nur mündlich weitergegeben. Einige der hier geäußerten Gesetzesinterpretationen scheinen auch noch aus dieser Zeit zu stammen.:q

Gehen wir mal alles durch:

*1. Uferbetretungsrecht

§20 Abs 1 LFischG NRW(1) *
F_ischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt,* an das Wasser angrenzende *Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte auszugleichen.
_
-Als Fischereiberechtigter oder dessen Helfer darf ich* an das Gewässer angrenzende* Grundstücke betreten. 
Damit ist nur das laufen entlang der Ufer abgedeckt.


_§ 20 Abs. 2 

(2) Kann ein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter ein Gewässer oder ein überflutetes Grundstück nicht über einen öffentlichen Weg oder nur über einen unzumutbaren Umweg erreichen, so ist er *nach Abschluss einer Vereinbarung mit dem Eigentümer *oder Nutzungsberechtigten befugt, auf eigene Gefahr Grundstücke zu betreten_


Das heißt aber anders als oft angenommen nicht, dass ich vom Auto her querfeldein über die Wiese laufen darf ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers.

Kommt keine Vereinbarung zustande, vermittelt die UFB oder legt eine Route fest.

Fazit. Das Uferbetretungsrecht *entlang* des Flusses ist ohne Zustimmung möglich. Der Weg *zum Wasser* ist nur mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers.
Das Ganze heißt ja Uferbetretungsrecht und nicht Grundstücksbetretungsrecht.
*
2. Fischereischein am eigenen Goldfischteich.*

Alls der Besitzer eines Goldfischteiches (Privatgewässer da unter 0,5 ha) bin ich vom FS befreit, nicht aber meine Gäste, die dort mitangeln.

*3. Kontrolle am Privatgewässer*
ist für FA nicht erlaubt, der muss die Polizei dazu rufen.
*
4. Uferbetretungsrecht für Fischereiaufseher*, Der FA hat in der Sache die gleichen Rechte wie der Angler, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

*5. Helfer* 

6. Der Angler darf Helfer mit ans Wasser bringen. Diese haben das gleiche Uferbetretungsrecht wie der Angler selber. Die dürfen beim Fischfang unterstützen durch z. B. keschern. In dem Moment, wenn der Helfer selber fischt, d. h. auswirft, einkurbelt oder gar drillt, ist sowohl für den Angler als auch für den Helfer eine Fischwilderei erfüllt. Dabei trifft es den Helfer härter, da er noch nicht einmal eine Karte hat.

Ausnahmen gibt es durch den Erlass Kinderangeln. Wenn der Helfer als 10-jähriger durchgeht, ist alles ok.:q


*Bemerkung:* alle Angaben beziehen sich auf NRW.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, daß "mein" Helfer schonmal die Rute anlangen darf, aber was er nicht darf, ist sich den Fisch aneignen.
> 
> Aneignen eines Fisches ist für mich Angeln, alles andere ist nur der Versuch des Angelns.



 Was deine Meinung ist unwichtig, wer mit einer fangbereiten Rute am Wasser erwischt wird, angelt und braucht Papiere.
Am Fließgewässer ist es dann Fischwilderei, wenn er kein eigenen besitzt.
 Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für Ehepartner und Freunde eines Angelscheininhabers.

 Es ist halt wie Sten Hagelvoll schon schrieb, am Wasser Dein Problem, aber in einem Forum so etwas stehen zu lassen ist saugefährlich für Andere.

 Sneep hat es für schlimmer für den "angelnden Helfer" bezeichnet, das mag rechtlich auch stimmen.

 Was aber nicht bedeutet das man Dier nicht auch die Berechtigung aberkennen könnte, wenn ein Verein oder Inhaber meint das du Fischwilderei noch förderst.
 Aber das ist ja keine Strafe sondern nur ein beenden.
 Schwesterthema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4311783&postcount=17


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo,

erst mal Frohe Ostern an alle.
Dann noch etwas aus Bayern:
Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Art. 1 Abs. 1:
Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem oberirdischen Gewässer Fische........zu hegen,zu fangen und sich anzueignen.
Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Art. 57 Abs.1:
Wer den Fischfang gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 1 Satz 1 ausübt, muss einen auf seinen Namen lautenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern, den Fischereiberechtigetn und den Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen.
Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Art. 72 Abs. 2:
Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit 
1. die Identität feststellen.
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des 
    Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Elaubnisscheins zur
    Prüfung verlangen.
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische,
    auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die
    Fischbehälter besichtigen.
Weiter heisst es in Art. 72 Abs. 4:
Im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse ........ sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten und unbeschadet des Art. 27 Abs. 4 des Bayerischen Wassergesetzes Gewässer zu befahren.
Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz differenziert nicht zwischen solchen und solchen Gewässern, wer in Bayern mit der Handangel fischt muss einen Fischereischein haben, egal wo er sich befindet.
In Art. 77 steht u.A.: mit Geldbusse bis fünftausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig ........
einem anderen den Fischfang ohne den erforderlichen Erlaubnisschein gestattet.
Zugegeben, das sind strenge Regeln aber sie schaffen auch Klarheit, da ist nichts zu deuteln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ok, das ist schonmal recht eindeutig.
Aber eine Sache ist noch nicht genau.
Darf der Helfer die Angel in die Hand nehmen und die Montage auswerfen?
Er fängt ja in dem Moment noch keinen Fisch, hilft eigentlich nur bei den Vorbereitungen.


----------



## ronram (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ich würde sagen, dass man diese Frage nicht genau beantworten kann.

Vermutlich müsste man abwarten, was ein Richter dazu sagt.
"Fischen unter fremden Fischereirecht" - welche Tatbestandsmerkmale müssen erfüllt sein?
Auch wenn hier manch einer felsenfest davon überzeugt ist, dass das bloße angucken der Angel schon ausreicht :-D, würde ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Ich würde gerne mal ein entsprechendes Urteil angeführt sehen, wenn man so fest davon überzeugt ist, dass eine gewisse Handlung definitiv eine Fischwilderei darstellt.
So glasklar finde ich das nämlich nicht...

Eine mögliche Überlegung:
Der Kumpel, der die Angel auswirft, begeht keine Fischwilderei, da er sich den Fisch nicht aneignen will.
Der Angler, der ihm die Angel gibt, begeht eine Fischwilderei, da ihm der Erlaubnisschein eben genau das untersagt. Er begeht die Fischwilderei, weil er sich den Fisch mit nicht erlaubten Methoden aneignen will.
Oder begeht der Kumpel doch eine Fischwilderei, weil er zwar nicht sich den Fisch aneignen will, dies aber seinem Freund (dem Angler), der das ja gar nicht darf, ermöglicht. Beihilfe? Ordnungswidrigkeit? Gar nichts?

Die Fischwilderei findet sich übrigens im 25. Abschnitt des Strafgesetzbuches: strafbarer Eigennutz

Kann denn hier jemand genau sagen, was das Gesetz mit "fischen" meint?
Ich behaupte mal, dass "fischen" die Absicht sich den Fisch anzueignen miteinbezieht. Schließlich ist genau diese Aneignung, bzw. das Recht dazu, das, was ich mit Abschluss des Fischereierlaubnisvertrags erwerbe. Das Recht mir unter gewissen Bedingungen einen Fisch anzueignen.

Alles sehr interessante Fragen hier. 
Werden aber sicher nur Überlegungen bleiben, da es so etwas vermutlich niemals auf den Tisch eines Richters schaffen wird :-D.


----------



## maniana (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

bei uns am Kurs (zwar schon ein paar Jahre her), hatten wir die Thematik auch.
Da hieß es dann, der Helfer darf zwar mitangeln, darf aber NICHTS am Fisch machen.
somit ist für mich die Sache eindeutig und auch klar.


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



> Kann denn hier jemand genau sagen, was das Gesetz mit "fischen" meint?
> 
> *ich kann es nicht*
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, *dass "fischen" die Absicht sich den Fisch anzueignen  miteinbezieht.* Schließlich ist genau diese Aneignung, bzw. das Recht  dazu, das, was ich mit Abschluss des Fischereierlaubnisvertrags erwerbe.  Das Recht mir unter gewissen Bedingungen einen Fisch anzueignen.


Sehr interessante Sichtweise.

Wenn aber nun der Helfer nur die Angel bedient, sich aber letztendlich den Fisch nicht aneignet, so wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht gegen den Fischereierlaubnisvertrag verstoßen.

Denn den Fisch habe ich mir dann letztendlich angeeignet.
Er hat mir nur dabei geholfen.

Wenn ich mir das so überlege, wäre es erstmal wichtig, zu klären, was ein Helfer darf oder nicht.

- Keschern
- Köder auf die Montagen aufbringen
- die Angelrute anlangen
- Angelrute auswerfen
- Angelrute einholen
- Reusen beim einholen anfassen
- Ausloten mit der Rute ohne Haken, aber mit Blei
- Ausloten mit Echolot vom Ufer aus mit einer Angel
- Anfüttern
- Markerrute bedienen


----------



## ronram (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Schwierig...


Und wenn im Fischereierlaubnisvertrag steht, dass *nur du, *nur derjenige, der den Fischererierlaubnisvertrag "gekauft" hat, angeln darf?
:vik:

Im LFischG NRW (§ 31) steht z.B., dass Helfer keinen Fischereischein benötigen, " es sei denn, sie üben den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen aus"...


Mir wurde mal erzählt, dass das bloße Mitführen einer Angel an einem Gewässer, wo ich nicht angeln darf, eine Fischwilderei darstellt.
Dazu folgendes:


> Das bloße Montieren und Beködern der Angel am Gewässer erfüllt noch  nicht den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei (§ 293 Nr. 1 StGB); vielmehr ist  eine “räumliche Beziehung zwischen Täterhandlung und Gewässer”  erforderlich (OLG Frankfurt, Beschluss vom 07.10.1983, Az. 2 Ss 398/83 =  NJW 84, 812)


(http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html)

Aber wieder zurück zum vorherigen Thema:
http://www.asv-bayer.de/download/10-03-16RdErl-LFischG_Kinderangeln_01.pdf
Wenn es Kindern gestattet ist, kann es doch eigentlich keine strafbare Handlung sein...


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo,

ich kann wieder nur für Bayern sprechen, wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiss ich nicht.
Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Art. 57 Abs.2
Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für Personen, die auf andere Weise als mit der Handangel
1. als Helfer eines Inhabers eines
    Fischereischeins in dessen 
    Begleitung oder
2. in geschlossen Gewässern........ den Fischfang ausüben.

zu 1. das ist die Kescherhilfe
Zu 2. das wäre zum Beispiel Mithilfe bei der Zugnetzabfischung
        in einem Fischteich.

Also nur in anderer Weise als mit der Handangel.
Das heisst ganz klar, ohne Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein darf keine Angel in die Hand genommen werden. Sonst wäre ja auch den Ausreden: hat er schon gefischt oder nur ausgeworfen bzw. er hat ja nur die Angel ohne Fisch eingeholt
Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Übrigens weit aus schwerer als das mögliche Bussgeld für z.B. das Gestatten des Auswerfens (was ja ganz klar Angeln ist und nichts anderes) wäre unter Umständen der Verlust des Fischereischeins wegen eines Eignungsmangels.
Im Klartext kann das das Ende der Fischereikarriere bedeuten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



> vielmehr ist  eine “räumliche Beziehung zwischen Täterhandlung und Gewässer”  erforderlich



Täterhandlung ist, so wie ich das verstehe, die Entnahme eines Fisches. 

Entnimmt z.B. mein Helfer keine Fische, dann ist das auch nicht strafbar, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ronram (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Oh neee...

Zur Vollendung einer Fischwilderei ist es nicht notwendig tatsächlich einen Fisch zu fangen, bzw. zu entnehmen.

Die Angel auszuwerfen reicht....ist nicht wie beim Diebstahl.

Zu behaupten, dass man ja gar keinen Fisch entnehmen will, sondern jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen möchte, könnte als dickes Eigentor enden :-D.


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Angel auszuwerfen reicht....


so isset.


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

ok, man lernt nie aus. |kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Das wird jetzt mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, schließlich sind wir weit genug weg von der Ausgangsfrage des TE:g.


Ich stelle mir folgende Situation vor:
Man steht am Wasser und angelt, z.B. mit der Spinnrute.
Erlaubterweise.
Kumpel steht daneben, darf nicht angeln.
Man gibt dem Kumpel mal die Angel zum "Ausprobieren", Auswerfen, Einkurbeln, ggf. einen Fisch bis zum Kescher drillen. Mehr nicht. Man steht direkt daneben, kann jederzeit eingreifen.

Natürlich werde ich mich hüten hier Behauptungen in den Raum zu werfen, die ich nicht eindeutig belegen kann.
Deshalb nur meine Einschätzung:


Ich glaube nicht, dasss man sowohl als Angler, wie auch als Kumpel in der oben genannten Situation zu 100% rechtskonform handelt.
Eine Fischwilderei halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich.
Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht des Landes halte ich für wahrscheinlich.
Sich über die Grenzen dessen, was der Fischereierlaubnisvertrag einem  gestattet, hinwegzusetzen halte ich für relativ wahrscheinlich (aber ob  das dann in einer Fischwilderei resultiert...siehe Punkt 1)

Weiterhin bin ich aber davon überzeugt, dass sich, wenn diese Situation in einem vernünftigen Rahmen stattfindet, niemand daran stören würde.
Was ich mit "vernünftig" meine kann sich ja jeder denken. 
Des Weiteren besteht bei mir jedenfalls Unsicherheit darüber, gegen welche Normen möglicherweise verstoßen wird, in welchem Maße und in wie weit man dafür überhaupt sanktionierbar ist. 

Von daher sehe ich das (für mich) recht locker und hätte kein Problem damit meiner Begleitung beim Spinnfischen ab und zu auch mal die Angel in die Hand zu drücken, wenn ich direkt daneben stehen bleibe.
Die Frage ob es erlaubt ist, würde ich jedoch nicht vorbehaltlos mit "Ja" benatworten, die Frage, ob einem was passieren kann würde ich grinsend mit einem "Wer soll denn etwas dagegen haben?" beantworten.


Frohe Ostern zusammen#6


----------



## joedreck (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Die Rechtsform ist eindeutig.aber unter Verletzung fremden fiechereirechts fischt....
Das fischen an so stellt die Abhandlung Dar. Da ist nichts mit Bruch fremden gewahrsams oder ein Hinweis auf ein subjektives tatbestandsmerkmales (um etc) enthalten. Einfach “fischen“.
Somit sollten Unklarheiten beseitigt sein. 
Ansonsten: Fragen!


----------



## GeorgeB (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



> Sten schrieb:Fakt ist, daß die Fischereiaufischt zu Kontrollzwecken jederzeit dein  Grundstück betreten darf, ob dir das passt oder nicht, interessiert  dabei einen isolierten Furz!



Theoretisch ist das so. Es wird aber wohl kaum praktiziert. 

Ich habe Jura studiert. Zu jedem Gesetz gibt es Kommentare, in denen noch einmal genauer steht, wie das jeweilige Gesetz aktuell interpretiert wird. Von Lehre und Rechtsprechung, was sich oft schon stark unterscheidet. Zudem gibt es zu (fast) jedem Paragrafen meterweise Literatur, in der tatsächliche und mögliche Auslegungen des Gesetzes behandelt werden. Trotzdem haben 10 Juristen i.d.R. noch 10 verschiedene Meinungen dazu. Da fällt man mit seinen persönlichen Auslegungen und Schlussfolgerungen nach dem Motto "wenn da das steht, dann bedeutet es doch, dass ..." ganz schnell auf die Nase.

Mal ein Extrembeispiel. München Grünwald. Oder Starnberg. 50 % der Villengrundstücke verfügen über kleine Teiche. Die Prominenz sitzt in ihren Gärten beim sonntäglichen Kaffee. Und jetzt kommt der staatlich geprüfte Fischereiaufseher Karl Arxxx und will kontrollieren, ob an den Teichen ohne Schein geangelt wird, und beruft sich auf sein Grundstücksbetretungsrecht. Da würde ich gern Mäuschen spielen. Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung, was in einem solchen Fall tatsächlich passieren würde. Ich vermute aber mal stark, dass er eher in der Klappse landet, bevor er auch nur ein einziges Promigrundstück betreten hat, und keine 24 Stunden später sein amtlicher Ausweis von seinem Vorgesetzten in einem Reißwolf atomisiert wird. 

Wat sachte Omma? Nix wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

hallo ronram,

also in Bayern könnte Dein Verhalten (Kumpel Ausprobieren, Auswerfen, Einkurbeln, Fisch bis zum Kescher drillen lassen) ohne weiteres dazu führen, dass Du nie mehr im Leben angeln gehen kannst, wenn das als Eignungsmangel gewertet wird und Dir deswegen der Fischereischein entzogen wird. Es ist klar eine Begünstigung der Fischwilderei und aus dieser Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus.
Wie gesagt, ich kann nur für Bayern sprechen und hier darf jemand ohne Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein in der Nähe eine Gewässers keine Angel auch nur anfassen. Das ist ganz klar geregelt und da gibt es keinen Auslegungsspielraum.
Und ja, da wird bei uns relativ streng gehandhabt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> hallo ronram,
> 
> also in Bayern könnte Dein Verhalten (Kumpel Ausprobieren, Auswerfen, Einkurbeln, Fisch bis zum Kescher drillen lassen) ohne weiteres dazu führen, dass Du nie mehr im Leben angeln gehen kannst, wenn das als Eignungsmangel gewertet wird und Dir deswegen der Fischereischein entzogen wird. Es ist klar eine Begünstigung der Fischwilderei und aus dieser Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus.
> 
> Lajos




Kann dir aber auch ganz anders ausgelegt werden, hatte ich schon.
Drille an einer Rute einen Karpfen, während an der Anderen schon wieder einer abläuft. Nichtangelnden Kumpel angwiesen, er möge den Drill beginnen. Hab ich dann während dem Drill erklärt, was genau er zu machen hat.
Just in dem Moment kommt der Fischereiaufseher.
Nachdem ich meinen Drill beendet hatte, wollte mir der Kollege die Rute wieder übergeben, woraufhin der Aufseher meinte, er könnte doch selbst fertig drillen, er macht das wirklich gut. "Vllt wird er ja auch noch zum Angler."
War alles gar kein Thema.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ich vergleiche das auf rechtlicher Ebene in etwa mit Fahren ohne Führerschein - wer den Lappen nicht hat, darf sich nicht hinters Steuer setzen, wenn der Zündschlüssel steckt.

Sobald sich letzterer im Schloss befindet, hängt im Extremfall großer Ärger in der Luft - ist z. B. ja auch so, wenn man einen zuviel gehoben hat, mit steckendem Schlüssel in der Karre pennt und von den Sheriffs geweckt wird. 

Dazu muss der Motor nicht mal laufen bzw. die Karre rollen.

= Wer weder Schein noch Karte hat, hat in D keine "scharfgeschaltete" Angel am Wasser auch nur anzufassen. Es sei denn, an nem FoPu ohne Scheinpflicht, natürlich. Bzw. diese Kinderregelung (die juckt mich aber nicht, hab keine Kinder).

Hier bei uns in der Gegend darf sich niemand ohne gültigen Schein + Karte mit Angelgeräten am Wasser aufhalten.

Auch z. B. kartenloses Loten per komplett hakenloser Rute is nich - wird mit dem Argument begründet, dass man ja heimlich ne Montage mit Haken in der Tasche haben und die schnell montieren könnte.

Ich persönlich geh da lieber wie gesagt komplett auf Nummer Sicher - daher meine evtl. etwas soziopathisch bzw. radikal anmutende Handhabung der Geschichte.

Ich hab einfach keinerlei Bock auf Diskussionen am Wasser - weder mit reindrückwütigen Kontrolleuren noch mit rutenberührwütigen "Helfern".

Mir ist mein Angelschein viel zu wichtig, um den wegen mangelnder Selbstbeherrschung anderer Personen zu riskieren. Wenn denen reines Zugucken trotz vorheriger Erklärung der Sachlage nicht reicht, ist das darum deren Problem, nicht meins.

Insofern ist mir jegliche Trotzdem-Auchrutenbedienwollenromantik unabhängig von der jeweiligen Motivation vollkommen egal - das läuft bei mir kategorisch nicht und fertig. 

Einfach aus reinen Selbstschutzgründen, sozusagen. Und nicht etwa, weil ich aktives Mitmachenwollen persönlich für verwerflich oder sonstwas halte (ich halt gar nix von der hierzulandigen Überregulierung und find es sehr schade, dass man wirklich interessierte Nichtangler nicht mal kurz unbürokratisch aktiv ans Angeln heranführen kann, ohne sich selbst in den Fuß zu schießen - solange Leute nicht rumhampeln und -gackern, hab ich da theoretisch gar nix gegen. Wer ernsthaft interessiert ist, hampelt und gackert nicht rum, sondern hält die Klappe und gibt sich Mühe).

Drum muss es reichen, wenn man den Leuten ganz normal mitteilt, dass das halt hier nicht läuft. Das haben die einfach zu akzeptieren und dann nicht (aus Langeweile) rumzunerven. Ich hab diese Regelung schließlich nicht gemacht und find sie auch nicht toll. Aber halt nicht zu ändern.

Mag natürlich sein, dass das Kontrolleure anderswo alles etwas lockerer sehen (insbesondere vereinsintern, wenn sich die Leute kennen), keine Frage - bei unseren Stieris hier lass ich das jedoch nicht mal ansatzweise drauf ankommen.

Da gilt es ja schon als Schwarzangeln, wenn man vergessen sollte, Tag und Datum vor Angelbeginn einzutragen. Das kann bereits reichen, um Kartenentzug plus 5 bis 10 Jahre Gewässersperre zu bekommen. In einer allgemein äußerst gewässerarmen Gegend.

Je nachdem, welche Laune das Gegenüber gerade hat. Als reiner (Jahreskarten-) Gastangler wird man da sowieso von vorn herein schief angeguckt und ist gleich mal per se "verdächtig".

Das ist nicht schön, aber ist nunmal so. Kommt nicht grade gut, da irgendwas zu provozieren.


----------



## joedreck (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Na ja und bei uns ist es halt genau anders herum. Da war ich mit meiner verlobten im angelgeschäft um ihr ne angesparte zu lösen. Da sagt der inhaber, zugleich stellv. Vorsitzender zu mir, ich solle ihr eine Rute abgeben von meinen drei erlaubten. Wenn einer fragt soll ich mich auf ihn berufen. Der evtl fang geht dann auch auf meine Karte und gut ist. So was nennt man sinnvolles handeln eines Vertreters vom örtlichen Verein. Und logisch ist auch dass ich dann nicht mit zwei Kumpels losziehen und die Großzügigkeit ausnutze.
Daher: Fragen


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Hallo,

Schauen wir uns einige Punkte noch einmal an (alles bezogen auf NRW)

*1.) Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes.
*
Das heißt nichts anderes als jemand übt den Fischfang aus ohne die notwendige Erlaubnis des Besitzers des Fischrechtes.
Dazu gibt es 2 Paragrafen im StGB; 293 und 294

Wenn ich gar keine Erlaubnis habe, greift § 293. Das wäre in unserem Beispiel der Helfer. Das ist dann ein Offizialdelikt, es wird ähnlich wie Mord, auch ohne Anzeige vom Staat verfolgt.

Wenn ich mit dem Besitzer verwandt bin oder einen Erlaubnisschein besitze und nur die dort vermerkten Rechte überschreite, greift der § 294. Das wäre in unserem Beispiel der Angler. Er hat die Genehmigung des Besitzers, überschreitet die Erlaubnis aber, weil laut Erlaubnis nur er dort angeln darf. Ähnlich wäre das angeln im Schongebiet, das angeln mit Wurm in der Fliegenstrecke usw. 

  Hier muss aber eine Anzeige des Besitzers vorliegen, sonst wird diese Art der Wilderei nicht verfolgt.
Anzeige erstatten können der Besitzer und der Pächter des Gewässers.

*Definition Fischen:*

Fischen umfasst alle Handlungen am Wasser die dazu dienen einen Fisch zu fangen. Der Transport fangfertiger Angeln zählt dazu, das Beködern der Angel alleine jedoch nicht.
*
Folgen der Fischwilderei*

Fischwilderei ist eine Straftat, vergleichbar mit Diebstahl.
Höchststrafe 3 Jahre. Beim Urteil werden die Umstände bewertend. War das in der Nacht und  haben die Fische beim Fang gelitten, gibt es mehr, beim Helfer, der mitangelt eher weniger. 
  Der Fischereischein bestätigt, dass der Angler auf einem Lehrgang gelernt hat, den Fisch richtig zu behandeln und dass er die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat. 
  Weiterhin bestätigt sie, *dass die FB den Angler charakterlich als geeignet ansieht.*
Mit 2 Vorstrafen wegen Wilderei und einer wegen Tierquälerei  bekommt wohl keiner einen FS, bzw. dann ist er wieder weg.

*Helfer beim Fischfang*

Helfer dürfen beim Fischfang helfen. Wenn ich im Herbst meinen Karpfenteich mit Netzen abfische, brauchen meine Helfer keinen Fischereischein. Anders ist das, wenn sie die Karpfen mit der Angel herausholen, dann ist dazu der Fischereischein erforderlich.
So braucht z. B. ein E-Fischer in aller Regel keinen Fischereischein.

  snEeP


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Na ja und bei uns ist es halt genau anders herum. Da war ich mit meiner verlobten im angelgeschäft um ihr ne angesparte zu lösen. Da sagt der inhaber, zugleich stellv. Vorsitzender zu mir, ich solle ihr eine Rute abgeben von meinen drei erlaubten. Wenn einer fragt soll ich mich auf ihn berufen. Der evtl fang geht dann auch auf meine Karte und gut ist. So was nennt man sinnvolles handeln eines Vertreters vom örtlichen Verein. Und logisch ist auch dass ich dann nicht mit zwei Kumpels losziehen und die Großzügigkeit ausnutze.
> Daher: Fragen



 Da hast Du dann aber eine mündliche Erlaubnis bekommen deine Verlobte mitangeln zu lassen.
 Sie angelte bei Dier mit, du hattest die Aufsicht.
 Ohne ges. Fischereischeinpflicht weil Nieders..?., war das dann alles o.K.


----------



## phirania (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301293
Hatte der TE eigendlich nur nach gefragt ob er Begleitung mit zum Wasser nehmen darf,oder hat er auch gefragt ob die Begleitung auch angeln darf.?|kopfkrat


----------



## joedreck (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Ja genau richtig. Wobei sie sogar mit mir die Prüfung gemacht hat. Ich wollte nur ein Beispiel liefern warum man ruhig mal mit den Leuten sprechen sollte.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301293
> Hatte der TE eigendlich nur nach gefragt ob er Begleitung mit zum Wasser nehmen darf,oder hat er auch gefragt ob die Begleitung auch angeln darf.?|kopfkrat




ob er Begleitung mit zum Wasser nehmen darf war seine frage, rein gar nix von wegen angeln oder so. das einzig "anglerische" dabei war, ob denen als seine begleitung ein uferbetretungsrecht eingeräumt wird.

hab ihm als beispiel die regelung an der wahnbachtalsperre genannt.

die hier angesammelten juristischen logeleien helfen da nicht und mich amüsieren die schon lange nicht mehr.
(damit meine ich nicht mittgeteilte rechtliche regelungen)

beim erlaubnisscheinherausgeber nachfragen...


----------



## zokker (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



Jose schrieb:


> ob er Begleitung mit zum Wasser nehmen darf war seine frage, rein gar nix von wegen angeln oder so. das einzig "anglerische" dabei war, ob denen als seine begleitung ein uferbetretungsrecht eingeräumt wird.
> 
> hab ihm als beispiel die regelung an der wahnbachtalsperre genannt.
> 
> ...



Lese hier schon seit Anfang an mit und mich amüsiert es köstlich. Deutsches obrigkeitshöriges Spießbürgertum.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301293
> Hatte der TE eigendlich nur nach gefragt ob er Begleitung mit zum Wasser nehmen darf,oder hat er auch gefragt ob die Begleitung auch angeln darf.?|kopfkrat




Wie jetzt ?

Geht es noch darum, was der TE gefragt hat ??? Das war doch schon spätestens auf Seite zwei beantwortet.|supergri

Wir sind doch jetzt an dem Punkt wo man sich fragen muss, ob wenn zwei Ruten erlaubt sind, eine dritte fangfertig im Gras liegen darf.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass man diese Frage nicht genau beantworten kann.
> 
> Vermutlich müsste man abwarten, was ein Richter dazu sagt.
> "Fischen unter fremden Fischereirecht" - welche Tatbestandsmerkmale müssen erfüllt sein?
> ...



*Zur Ausgangsfrage des TE:*

Wenn nicht spezielle Regelungen engegenstehen, wie z.B. gesundheitliche Anforderungen an Trinkwassertalsperren etc., dann nimm´ mit zum angeln, wen du willst!

Solange da niemand der Begleiter "fischt", spricht da nix gegen, sofern die Uferbetretung dort nicht doch mal anderweitig geregelt ist!

*Zu den oben zitierten Dingen:*

Das wurde klar definiert, was "fischen" unter Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts meint!!!

Bei der Fischwilderei ist der Tatbestand schon erfüllt, wenn "nur" geangelt wird - es muss weder ein Fisch gefangen werden noch ein "Aneignungsvorsatz" bestehen.

Es geht nur darum (s. auch § 293 Nr. 1 StGB), dass jemand unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts "fischt".

Das "sich zueignen" gibt es auch in Nr. 2 des § - aber "fischen" reicht schon aus, nach Nr.1 - dabei kommt es NICHT darauf an, dass auch was gefangen wird, damit das Delikt vollendet vorliegt.

Es kann auch nicht auf eine solche "Aneignungskomponente" ankommen, denn ansonsten wäre erlaubnisscheinloses "C&R" ja immer straffrei - das will doch niemand!....

In Teichen und sonstigen geschlossenen Privatgewässern liegt allerdings in aller Regel versuchter (Fisch-) Diebstahl vor - da die Fische bei § 293 StGB herrenlos sein müssen.

Daher wird hier nur die Tätigkeit des "Fischens" unter Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts in Nr.1 bestraft, wobei der tatsächliche (Fang-) Erfolg für die Strafbarkeit keine Rolle spielt!

Deinem Beispiel folgend wäre also der Kumpel, der "nur" eine Angel auswirft an einem Gewässer, an dem die Fische herrenlos sind, *VOLL* dabei und nach 293 StGB zu bestrafen, sofern er unter Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts fischt!(--> das tut er, wenn er keine eigene gültige Angelerlaubnis mitsamt Fischereischein etc. SELBER hat und trotzdem die Angel auswirft!).
Zum "fischen" reicht *"jede* auf den Fang oder das Erlegen gerichtete Tätigkeit, auch wenn sie keinen Erfolg hat (noch nicht jedoch das bloße Beködern oder Montieren der Angel!)".
_*Tröndle / Fischer Kommentar zum StGB, § 293 Rn. 2 und auch Frankfurt, NJW 84, 812; LK Schünemann 10_ (<--zum Nachlesen für Interessierte!).

Das Auswerfen der Angel IST demnach "fischen" im Sinne des § 293 StGB, als eine auf Fang gerichtete Tätigkeit, die über eine bloße Vorbereitung hinausgeht (= mehr als montieren oder beködern!)!

Also - Vorsicht mit der Eigeninterpretation von Gesetzen - das kann böse enden!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Und das gilt dann für Kinder unter 10 Jahren in NRW nicht?
Das ist doch paradox...
Ist mein "Kumpel" 9 Jahre alt, ist alles wunderbar.
Ist er 10 Jahre alt, ist es eine Fischwilderei.
Ist er 14 Jahre oder älter ist es eine Fischwilderei und er ist voll dabei.

Erkläre mir das bitte. Ich verstehe es nämlich nicht.
Mir ist schon klar, dass Personen unter 14 Jahren nicht bestraft werden können...was aber doch nicht heißt, dass sie Straftaten begehen dürfen.

http://www.asv-bayer.de/download/10-03-16RdErl-LFischG_Kinderangeln_01.pdf


----------



## Mikey76 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Bei uns hier in Sachsen-Anhalt sieht man das etwas entspannter, da darf auch eine nicht fischereiberechtigte Person mal die Angel in die Hand nehmen. Zitat aus der Gewässerordnung:

"Eine Unterstützung des Anglers durch eine nicht fischereibefugte Person ist möglich für :
1. den Transport und die Beaufsichtigung aller Fischereigeräte des Anglers
2. das Auswerfen und Halten einer Angelrute, mit Ausnahme von Spinn- und Flugangel
3. den Einsatz des Unterfangkeschers beim Anlanden und
4. weitere Hilfstätigkeiten ohne Kontakt zum lebenden Fisch

Die Anzahl und Art der nach §1 Abs.4 Satz 1 und 3 der Fischereiordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt erlaubten Fischereigeräte dürfen hierdurch nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*



ronram schrieb:


> Und das gilt dann für Kinder unter 10 Jahren in NRW nicht?
> Das ist doch paradox...
> Ist mein "Kumpel" 9 Jahre alt, ist alles wunderbar.
> Ist er 10 Jahre alt, ist es eine Fischwilderei.
> ...




Das Angeln von Kindern / Jugendlichen regeln die jeweiligen landesrechtlichen Vorschriften recht detailliert, klar und verständlich - dazu habe ich auch eine eigene Meinung, die ändert aber leider nix an der Rechtslage!

*Richtig ist: *

Strafrechtlich beginnt die sog. "Strafmündigkeit" mit dem vollendeten 14. Lebensjahr (§ 19 StGB).

Unter dieser Altersgrenze greift das Strafgesetzbuch nicht und es kommen allenfalls mal Fragen an die Eltern hinsichtlich ihrer Aufsichtspflicht, die aber auch bei Kindern ab einem gewissen Alter (auch schon unter 14 !) sicher nicht grenzenlos ist.....aber strafrechtlich tut sich unter dieser Altersgrenze bei Kindern *NIX*.

...und das ist auch gut so!

Ernie


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Darf ich Freunde oder Famileinmitglieder mit zum angeln dabei haben?*

Puhh, tut mir Leid, aber ich blicke da jetzt nicht mehr durch [emoji14].
Ich hätte z.B. gedacht, dass das erlaubnisscheinlose c&r-angeln gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. 
Und weiter will mir nicht in den Kopf, dass ein  Erwachsener für exakt die gleiche Handlung, die von der obersten Fischereibehörde für Kinder unter 10 Jahren als problemlos angesehen wird, bestraft werden kann.

Es ist ja nett, dass du versuchst es mir zu erklären, aber ich fürchte, dass ich da nicht hinter steige.
Eben, weil der 9-jährige Angler nicht fischt, sondern hilft...aber der 19-jährige Angler mit der gleichen Handlung nicht mehr hilft, sondern fischt.

(Aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich es rechtlich nicht für 100%ig sauber halte seinen Kumpel angeln zu lassen. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne.)


----------

